# Tribal drum soundtrack



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I have googled the topic, but I can't find jungle or tribal drum loops to play for background sounds as people come up to our front door for this year's Boo Bash. Does anyone have any leads to free tribal drum sound effects that I can loop. Any ideas would be appreciated!

Eric


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Hedstrom's Haunt page ahs a few tribal drum tracks - http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/index.html Hope this is what you are looking for!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Rich B said:


> Hedstrom's Haunt page ahs a few tribal drum tracks - http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/index.html Hope this is what you are looking for!


Thanks! Those sound great. I'm not sure about the cow bell in the pieces, but it is better than anything I could find!

Thanks again.

Eric


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

C'mon, Wolfbeard. You've got a FEvah. And the only preSCRIPtion ... is more COWbell.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Try some of these I have http://www.4shared.com/folder/lFnVEl22/Witch_Doctor-Jungle.html
Password - hallotunes

& no cow bells.......LoL
Unga-Bunga-BINga


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> Try some of these I have http://www.4shared.com/folder/lFnVEl22/Witch_Doctor-Jungle.html
> Password - hallotunes
> 
> & no cow bells.......LoL
> Unga-Bunga-BINga


Those work perfectly! Thank you.

Unga Bunga Binga...Bunga Binga, Binga Bungaaaaaaa. We're showing our age with the Bugs Bunny reference...

Eric


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Wolfbeard said:


> Those work perfectly! Thank you.
> 
> Unga Bunga Binga...Bunga Binga, Binga Bungaaaaaaa. We're showing our age with the Bugs Bunny reference...
> 
> Eric


HA-HAA you got it !! LMAO & besidz, I'm onwee fwiv yearz old........  

Welcome, glad it works for you.......


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I needed that laugh this morning. Tough day at work, so the timing was perfect. My wife and I are big Loony Toons fans, so I recognized that reference the moment I saw it.

Eric


----------

